# I Fed My RBP's Human Flesh!



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey guys, i know this is probably going to gross a lot of people out, and probably piss a lot of people off too, but i just have to tell you guys i cant hold back any longer.

I got this job at walmart (got fired tho) and i was walking 12-22 miles a night unloading trucks and pushing stuff around the store. Anyways, i got these HUUUUUGE blisters on my feet that hurt like hell. Imagine a blister the size of a bar of soap, well i decided to cut the skin off once it started to get hard, and i put it in my piranha tank.

well, at first they didnt touch it, so i left it in for a few hours, i came back and there was some chunks missing, woke up in the morning and it was all gone!!

now i know this is nasty as hell but i just had to do it!! sorry if this offends anyone hehehe


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

ewww, hehe. my buddy threw a scab in my tank once, i was pissed until it was gone right away.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Well That sure is different. Not something I would have done, so if you get a sun tan and start pealing are you going to throw that in there to? What ever works for ya.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

yeah reading that did make me a little sick


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

hehehehehehehheheehe









gross yes, healthy? i dunno, funny to post a thread on: priceless


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Men, I was dissapointed. I thought you found a human finger, or a human toe, or better yet a hand or a foot in a parking and your piranhas did a frenzy on it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

sicklid-holic said:


> Men, I was dissapointed. I thought you found a human finger, or a human toe, or better yet a hand or a foot in a parking and your piranhas did a frenzy on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was thinking you were gonna say you were at Wendy's and ordered a bowl of chili...


----------



## ArtDMSU (Apr 30, 2005)

Damn I was hoping to get a story about you cleaning your tank and not watching out!


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> sicklid-holic said:
> 
> 
> > Men, I was dissapointed. I thought you found a human finger, or a human toe, or better yet a hand or a foot in a parking and your piranhas did a frenzy on it.
> ...


hahahahhahahhahahahahaahaha

if my piranhas ever get agressive enough, i swear i will video tape me getting my finger bit just so everyone can see it. 
as long as everyone chips in some cash so i can get the stitches!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> Piranha_man said:
> 
> 
> > sicklid-holic said:
> ...


That's real nice. Get them to crave the taste of human flesh. You'll regret it when you clean your tank next time.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

odd odd odd man

the thought of a blister that big is enough to gross me out


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Do you guys think it was healthy or am i a complete dumbass?

OOH and i got me a "fountain pump" its like a small powerhead that suction cups to the side and spits out 90gph, and a 24" bubble wall with 2 pumps on it and they are going nuts, ive never seen them swim so much and now when i go to the glass they dont run and hide in there hiding spots like little sissies anymore!!!

I have some very happy RBP's


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

lol man thats so gross! i thought u were gonna say u dropped a finger in there as well


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

yea that pretty gross man!


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Come on guys, i had to do it, what else was i going to do with it feed it to the dog? hehehehehehe im having a blast but i probably better stop and keep things like this to myself
when my p's grow up, how big a chunk do u think they would take out if i stuck my finger in the tank?

I would do it and videotape it just so everyone could see it


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Thats friggin gross dude


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

not good dude.... get aligators instead of piranhas dude...


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Nastiest post I've ever read







the human foot is covered in millions of bacteria and I would definately suggest you do not do that again .... here comes my lunch


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> Do you guys think it was healthy or am i a complete dumbass?
> 
> OOH and i got me a "fountain pump" its like a small powerhead that suction cups to the side and spits out 90gph, and a 24" bubble wall with 2 pumps on it and they are going nuts, ive never seen them swim so much and now when i go to the glass they dont run and hide in there hiding spots like little sissies anymore!!!
> 
> ...


jackass more like it man lol


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

no harm no foul i suppose. i think it just sucks that you had such a huge goddamn blister. good luck healing. hope your fish don't get athletes mouth "Boom, tough actin Tinactin"


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> sicklid-holic said:
> 
> 
> > Men, I was dissapointed. I thought you found a human finger, or a human toe, or better yet a hand or a foot in a parking and your piranhas did a frenzy on it.
> ...


roflmao


----------



## post whore (May 14, 2005)

eww sh*t thats nasty


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

HEHHEHEHE


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

i peeled the skin off my blister a couple days ago and was debating on wether to feed it to my sanchezi or not....i decided not to but i forgot why


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

holy crap.. nastiest thing ive read..

i hope you are happy. record it next time so we can see hehe


----------

